# Yikes looks like 2 guys at once had a rough time



## Stayalert (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't know any details - hope they're ok


http://unofficialnetworks.com/2014/11/two-lumberjacks-nearly-killed-how-did-this-happen


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 7, 2014)

Just plain stupid!


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 7, 2014)

WTH???


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 15, 2014)

it appeared from the video that the groundie had attached himself to the line lowering the top......not sure why that would be. lucky not to be dead


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 21, 2014)

What, doesn't anyone else in here do that to get into the tree when feeling a little lazy?


----------



## JBA (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anyone else leave all those stubs on? I sure wouldn't want to be anywhere near that log as it was falling. No way I'm getting impaled on something like that.


----------



## TheGoodFellers (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone else see the "climber" almost come out of the tree?


----------



## Stayalert (Dec 30, 2014)

looks like the "climber" was hanging on a 3 or 4' stub that the rope tied to the other guy was over….then the rope got tight enough to break that stub off….


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not sure that was really "lumberjacking"


----------



## donkeybeater (Jan 24, 2015)

well there are lumberjacks out there, but there are many more lumberjerks. buy a chainsaw and you become instant arborist.


----------



## Stihlmadd (Jan 24, 2015)

it's a bird, it's a plane no it's super groundie!


----------



## Single_Shooter (Feb 1, 2015)

Just saw this and it is amazing. 
But I have at least one noob that I have to repeatedly tell to NOT wrap the rope around their arm or body in any way....they truly have no idea. I learned from working around cattle and horses. 
I just wonder if those two guys ever heard of a porta-wrap??? If they have I bet they are thinking it's worth the money now!!!


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 6, 2015)

It had to be some guys that didn't know a thing. Why didn't they cut all the bottom branches off first.


----------

